# Kuhli loaches getting out?



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

im gonna have my 10 gallon with 2 maybe 3 kuhli loaches in it, there is caves etc, will benplants soon, but donthey get out of the tank easy? i heard they can get out through small holes... thanks.

also, what ph could they be kept at? i want to keep a betta with them maybe.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bettas and khulis would like the same kinds of water, so that's a good mix. 7.4 is good, but really, they can be happy in anything from 6.8 to 7.6
The khulis aren't exactly renowned for their tank-escaping prowess. In fact, they usually spend all their time hiding under something. They are capable of lightning-fast moves, though, and could escape if they tried, or even by accident. Block any holes with some tape or plastic screening to be safe.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll say by my own experience that we've never had any suicidal kuhlis, even though we have five of the little guys. They're really fun to watch when they come out. 
Sand substrate is better for them than gravel. Since they're scaleless and a little more fragile, the sand is easier to burrow in and they'll love it. 
And a betta should be fine with them. Bettas are actually less aggressive than most people would have you believe. You just have to worry about other fish nipping them. Ours was fine in a tank with gouramis and mollies... but we forgot about our killifish. He nipped off almost the entire tail or our Crowntail betta. Kuhlis are extremely easy-going. I've never seen ones of ours make a threatening move towards any of their tank mates.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have five kuhli loaches in my goldfish tank since they tolerate anything from 65-80 degrees and I never see them except when I feed.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't worry about your Kuhli Loaches escaping. Just having a lid for your tank reduces the chances of them escaping to very low.


----------



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd also say that kuhlis and a betta are a good mix. They mostly just ignore each other. In fact, I think my betta is a little unnerved by my kuhli because he avoids it. Both pretty fish.

Though I've definitely seen my kuhli swim around the middle of the tank, it's never even ventured to the top, so I wouldn't be too worried about escape. Just be sure that the filter opening(s) and any mesh underneath is way too small for it to fit through.


----------



## Fishman2 (Mar 10, 2010)

i have a kuhli that likes to hide. yours is probably hiding in the substrate, or the decorations


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

again.....LOOK AT THE DATE BEFORE REPLYIN TO A THREAD!


----------

